# Codesys Ethernet/IP Wago 750-363



## p-wedel (13 Februar 2021)

*Codesys Ethernet/IP Wago 750-363 Problem*

Hallo, ich stehe vor einem Problem mit meinem Wago Ethernet/IP Koppler 750-363.
Ich muss ehrlich sagen ich habe noch nie einen Ethernet/IP Koppler in meine Projekte integriert aber ich habe hier jetzt welche die ich in meinem Projekt einbinden muss.
Ich habe ein 16x Digitales Eingangsmodul und ein 16x Digitales Ausgangsmodul eingesteckt, ich werde da spaeter noch mehr rein machen muessen aber ich wollte so einmal starten und verstehen lernen wie ich das konfigurieren muss.
Ich habe mit Ethercat und Modbus TCP gearbeitet aber dieses ist jetzt das erste mal was ich einsetzen will.
Es scheint eine Verbindung bis zum Ethernet/IP Scanner aufrecht zu sein und den Koppler selbst scheint es nicht ansprechen zu koennen. Schaut euch bitte die Bilder an und ich waere sehr dankbar wenn mir jemand mein problem erklaeren kann und mir helfen es zu loesen und verstehen.
Ich bin hier erstmal am ende und habe auch nichts passendes gefunden was mir weiter hilft es zu loesen, das was ich fand, schlug fehl, auch wenn es schon nach einer loesung aussah...
Sorry, aber ich bin hier echt weniger als ein Anfaenger...


----------



## Tobsucht (14 Februar 2021)

Hallo, 
Die Größe des Abbilds passt nicht.
Du nutzt die Instanzen 101 und 104.
Im WBM wird dir eine Größe von 2 und 4 Byte angezeigt. Konfiguriert sind aber eine Größe von 5 und 6 Byte.
Bei EtherNet/IP  muss die konfigurierte Abbildgröße mit der realen Größe übereinstimmen.

Grüße


----------

